# Variadores MM440 siemens



## chavez (Dic 3, 2008)

Saludos

Quería saber si alguien a trabajado con variadores mm440 de siemens, y sobre todo si conoce como se configura la entrada analógica, para trabajar con un valor ingresado como dato de consigna

gracias de antemano

atte

MAPC


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 4, 2008)

Hola cordial saludo 

Primero debes configurar el variador para que permita configurar el parametro, es necesario ingreasr al menu de programacion y

P0003:4
p0010:2(permite configurar todos los parametros)
P1000:2

Si en el variador no se ha tocado mucho la programación la entrada análoga por defecto toma la AI1.

Después de esto es necesario colocar el p0010:0 nuevamente si n el variador no arranca.

Cualquier cosa estoy pendiente

Saludos!


----------



## chavez (Dic 11, 2008)

saludos

el problema es que el variador estaba instalado y utilizaba los parametros 755 y el resto que de acuerdo al manual indican que se deben variar cuando se tiene una señal analogica, en estos parámetros muestra que hay que colocar las variables de una ecuacion para que en ese rango trabaje el variador, y se coloca un valor maximo en el parametro p2000 este deberia estar entre la frecuencia mínima y máxima.

el problema es que no logro estabilizar el variador ni colocar un valor de set point para que referente a este el variador busque colocarse en ese valor de acuerdo al valor de sensor.

lo que necesito lograr es controlar la velocidad del motor, de acuerdo a un valor analógico ingresado por el usuario y que este a su vez se encuentre referente al valor que tiene el sensor colocado en el variador, no se si sera necesario mejor resetear el variador a las condiciones de fabrica para desde ahi comenzar a configurar, realmente no tengo mucha experiencia en esta marca de variador.

gracias por tu ayuda

atte

MAPC


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 15, 2008)

Por lo visto el problema esta en el error que te manda el sensor verdad?, intenta jugar con el PID que tiene el variador internamente variando los valores de Tiempo Integral y Tiempo proporcional, colocando como referencia de set point el valor dado de la consigna de velocidad y como realimentación del lazo de control el sensor.

Si ambos son valores análogos usa el AI1 para el setpoint del usuario y AI2 para el sensor.

Importante configurar el variador en control vectorial para hacer más preciso el sistema PERO si es una carga inercialmente alta (Molino, Troqueladora, Prensa, Ventiladores) es necesario tomar precauciones con la regeneración colocando una resistencia de frenado dinámico, ya que el PID se debe hacer con tiempos de aceleración y desaceleración pequeños para tener precisión del sistema.

Estoy al pendiente 

Saludos.


----------



## chavez (Dic 16, 2008)

Saludos

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, pero por favor si me explicas tengo que ingresar una señal (con potenciómetro )por  la entrada analógica 1 y en la entrada analógica 2 pondría el sensor, entonces el set point lo pondría con el potenciómetro.  entonces ahí si comensaria a calibrar el PID. esa seria la manera?

Nuevamente muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda 

atte

MAPC


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 16, 2008)

Es correcto así es que se usaría el lazo de control!

Saludos


----------



## chavez (Dic 17, 2008)

Saludos

Muchas gracias, una pregunta mas como le indico al variador para ingresar las dos señales y que la una sea la referencia y la otra sea la señal de trabajo.

atte

MAPC


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 18, 2008)

para habilitar PID P2200:1.0
modo PID P2251:2
consigna PID  P2253: 755.0 (entrada analogica 1)
realimentación PID P2264:755.1( entrada analógica 2)
ganancia consigna PId P2255
ganancia compensacion PID P2253
tiempo acc consigna PID P2257
tiempo desacc consigna PID P2258
tipo de regulador P2263 (0 componente D de la realimentacion, 1Componente D señal de error)

P2267 y P2268 valor máximo y mínomo realimentación PID

P2280 Ganacia Proporcional PID
P2285 Tiempo integral PID

Con estos últimos se ajusta el PID

El resto es a prueba y error con el sistema

Saludos


----------



## chavez (Dic 19, 2008)

mucchas gracias por la información 

cualquier novedad yo te estoy contando 

gracias

atte
mapc


----------

